

Apple puts unlocked iPhone on sale in Hong Kong - $692-$794 - DabAsteroid
http://www.macnn.com/articles/08/09/25/unlocked.hong.kong.iphone

======
pistoriusp
South Africa has this as well. It's R6500 ($804) for the 8GB and R7600 ($940)
for the 16GB

